# Flusskrebse Fangen??



## mars.mann1 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Das ist mein erster Beitrag zum Forum-und ich hab auch gleich mal eine Frage.
In unserem Verein ist dieses Jahr erstmals der Fang von Flusskrebsen freigegeben.
(eine Fangmethode ist nicht vorgeschrieben)
NUR-Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich´s anstellen soll welche zu fangen.
Zur Info-Ich bin in Bayern-es sind also keine Drahträusen
erlaubt.
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Ratschläge!!!
Petri!!!


----------



## Jens84 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Na dann nimm ne Köderfisch-Senke.
In der Mitte kannst du Hundefutter, Salami oder sonst was festbinden.

Dann versenken und warten bis die Krebse kommen und dann herausheben.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Paradize (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Wird dir zwar nicht helfen , habe aber mal einen auf nen Boilie gefangen , wollte einholen und dann merkte ich sich ein Krebs auf meinen Boilie gesetzt hatte :vik:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hi,
Also wir haben vorm Jahr mal beim Nachtansitz welche mit m Kescher gefangen ! ( Wir wollten mal wissen was das für seltsame Wesen waren , weil die bei uns eig seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gesichtet wurden - durften natürlich wieder schwimmen ) Wenn man also Abends an einem steinigen Ufer mit der Taschenlampe ins Wasser leuchtet , findet man meistens relativ schnell den ein oder anderen der unter nem Stein schutz vor den gierigen Aalen und natürlich auch anderen Fischen sucht !  

Aber wenn du sie zum essen fangen willst brauchste sicher mehr als 5 stk ! Dann wird ne andere Methode wohl besser sein |supergri!
mfg |wavey:


----------



## slowhand (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Eine flache Stelle mit steinigem Grund suchen und einfach Steine umdrehen. Dann schnell sein und mit der Hand fangen. Bei uns in der Ems klappt's.


----------



## brokel87 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

nachts im flachen wasser sitzen die teilweise ohne ende.
ich hab mir da nen aquarienkescher verlängert. diesen halte ich dann hinter den Krebs uns stubse ihn an den scheren mit nem stöckchen an. aus reflex schwimmt der krebs geradewegs in den kescher. um ein paar zu fangen brauchst du allerdings ne weile.
aber ist meiner meinung nach die effektivste methode.


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Solltest die als Hakenköder nutzen wollen immer erst abkochen der Keime wegen,vorallem wenns an andere Gewässer geht,ich glaub bei uns in Ba-Wü ist das sogar Vorschrift...


----------



## Ingmarhunter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Falls es da auch muscheln gibt, musst du die nur knacken, an ne wäscheklammer, die an na schnur ist, festbinden, und ins wasser schmeißen. Wnn die Krebse an der muschel sind, musst du die nur rausheben, bleiben instinktiv an der muschel. Oder kleine Koppen an nen kleinen Haken piksen, tot natürlich. und ann auf den Grund legen. Im Meer kannst du so viel fangen, wie du brauchst, im See ist das bestimmt schwirieger.


----------



## Koalano1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Wenn du damit an einem anderen Gewässer angeln willst, dann solltest du sie abkochen! Sonst ist das nicht nötig.
Guck mal hier 
http://www.krebsreusen.de/
Die Reusen/Teller lassen sich leicht nachbauen und sind besser als ne Senke


----------



## mars.mann1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Super!
Danke für die vielen Tips!
Hab mir genau so was wie diese Krebsräusen die im Link
sind vorgestellt!
Hat evtl. noch jemand n tip,wie ich die Räuse ausbringen muss?
(wie lange sollte sie im wasser bleiben bis ich s erste mal reinschau,welchen Köder´Fischstückchen,Hundefutter...´,und was kann ich machen,dass ich nicht die ganze zeit die Aale
drin hab?
Gruss Mars.mann1|kopfkrat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

suchen am grund......dann wenn du einen hast shcnell hinter den scheren greifen


----------



## Koghaheiner (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Im Dunkeln mit der Taschenlampe die Ränder ablaufen, vor allem an Steinen etc. gucken, die Augen leuchten wie kleine LEDs wenn der Lichtstrahl auf den Krebs trifft. Klappt bis ca. 30 cm Wassertiefe, je nach Trübung.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## dukewolf (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hi Mars
Hatte letzten Sommer, an meinem Teich ein Erlebnis. Meine Krebse bissen auf Maden, obwohl ich auf Köfis stippen wollte.
Um meinen Krebsbestand ( Krebsart ) genauer zu bestimmen zu können, nahm ich die Köderfischreuse, legte ein 100gr Blei rein, und dazu ein Fischfetzen.  
So verirrten sich tägl. jedesmal 4 - 5 Krebse darin.

Bitte vorher Infos einholen, wegen der Benutzung einer Reuse.


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Moin, Krebse haben wir nachts im flachen Wasser mit einer Taschenlampe und einer Astgabel gefangen. Die hauen rückwärts ab! Wenn du einen siehst, die Astgabel von hinten ranführen und blitzschnell den Krebs damit am Boden antackern und vorsichtig mit der anderen Hand hochheben.
Lecker finde ich die Viecher nur auf dem Campingplatz.


----------



## dukewolf (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

_*!  Man sollte aber schon ein gewisses Fachwissen besitzen, um die Krebsarten unterscheiden zu können !!  Denn Edelkrebse dürfen nicht aus der Natur entnommen werden !!*_


----------



## Sneep (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hallo,

ich arbeite als Kartierer mit beim Nachweis von Krebsvorkommen in NRW und stehe somit vor dem Problem die Biester nachzuweisen.
Der einfachste Nachweis ist nachts mit der Taschenlampe. Aber du willst sie ja essen.

Hier hat sich die Garnreuse bewährt. 
Bei E-Bay werden solche Reusen für 6-8 Euro angeboten.
Sie bestehen aus einem Spiraldraht, über den ein Garnnetz gespannt ist. An beiden Enden befinden sich Reusenkehlen.
Diese Reuse kann man flach zusammenlegen.

Die Reuse sollte 2 Merkmale aufweisen. 

Das ist ein einmal ein Reissverschluß um den Fang zu entnehmen. Das haben fast alle diese Reusen. 
Wichtig ist ein Reissverschluß mit einem Beutel für den Köder. Wenn die Reuse keinen Futterbeutel hat, rutscht der Köder in den Spalt der Kehle und der Krebs setzt sich auf die Kehle, geht aber nicht in die Reuse. 
Man kann den Köder auch in der Reuse mit Draht aufhängen.

Noch ein Rat: Die Reuse gut tarnen und nicht setzen, solange Passanten vor Ort sind. In manchen Gewässern habe ich eine Verlustquote von 10% pro Nacht der Reusen durch freundliche Zeitgenossen, die mit der Reuse zwar nichts anfangen können, sie aber trotzdem mitgehen lassen.

Diese Reuse solle man nach jeder Nacht einholen. Krebse sind Einzelgänger und geraten unter Stress wenn sie so dicht zusammen hocken müssen. Das verstärkt sich noch, wenn sie  im Hellen ohne Deckung sind.

Wahre Glaubenskriege gibt es zum Köder. 

Da musst du testen. Es gibt 3 wichtige Köder, Katzen- und Hundefutter, Fisch und Heilbuttpelets.
Je nach Gewässer sind sie genial oder wertlos.

Der Fang sollte in Relation zur Anzahl der gesichteten Krebse bei Nacht sein, sonst stimmt etwas nicht.

Die beiden heimischen Arten Edel-und Steinkrebs sind geschützt. 
Alle anderen Krebsarten haben keinen Schutz (NRW). 

Wenn du verschiedene Gewässer befischt, muss du unbedingt sicherstellen, dass die Reusen gut durchtrocknen, damit du die Krebspest nicht überträgst.
Die gefangenen Krebse dürfen nicht in andere Gewässer gelangen. Ein Amerikaner der infiziert ist, schafft es, dass das neue Gewässer innerhalb einer Woche frei ist von lebenden Edelkrebsen ist.

Zur Bestimmung der Art und zur weiteren Information kann ich dir die Homepage des NRW-Edelkrebsprojekts ans Herz legen. Die Url ist wie folgt:

http://www.edelkrebsprojektnrw.de/

Petri und guten Appetit

sneep


----------



## Khaane (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Am Meer kenne ich es folgendermaßen:

Optimal ist eine flache Stelle von maximal Wattiefe, die auch Unterschlupf für die Krebse bietet auszusuchen.
Dann schneidet man 5-10 Heringe mit der Schere klein und lässt es evtl. noch ein paar Stunden stehen, damit es sein Lockaroma entwickelt. 

Gut bewaffnet mit einem großen Kescher, einer Kopflampe und ner Wathose geht es dann nach der Dämmerung los. 

Die Heringsstücke auf einer Strecke von 5-15m verteilen und kurz abwarten, nach einigen Augenblicken sollten die ersten Krebse auftauchen, die man dann geschickt mit dem Kescher fangen kann.

Optimal ist es diese Fangtechnik auf einem Holzanlieger anzuwenden, da man damit die Krebes nicht durch das Waten im Wasser erschreckt.

Die gleiche Technik sollte auch im Süßwasser funktionieren - Habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Sneep (1. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



Khaane schrieb:


> Am Meer kenne ich es folgendermaßen:
> 
> Optimal ist eine flache Stelle von maximal Wattiefe, die auch Unterschlupf für die Krebse bietet auszusuchen.
> Dann schneidet man 5-10 Heringe mit der Schere klein und lässt es evtl. noch ein paar Stunden stehen, damit es sein Lockaroma entwickelt.
> ...



Du schilderst den Fang im Meer.

Ich vermute daher, du sprichst von Krabben und nicht von Krebsen.

Krabben haben einen runden Körper, da der Schwanz im Laufe der Entwicklung unter den Körper gewandert ist.

Krebse haben hingegen einen Schwanzteil. Sie sehen aus wie  kleine Hummer.

Dann gibt es aber einen Unterschied. 

Während Krabben sich auf der Flucht relativ langsam, seitwärts auf dem Grund laufend bewegen, haben die Krebse ein anderes Fluchtverhalten.

Sie sind in der Lage, den Hinterleib schlagartig nach vorne zu bewegen und schießen dann bis zu mehreren Metern nach hinten.

Selbst wenn sich eine Gruppe von Krebsen um einen Köder versammelt hat, nach dem ersten Fangversuch wird sich der Rest blitzschnell aus der Gefahrenzone katapultieren und sich in tieferes Wasser flüchten.

Um einzelne Tiere zu fangen die man bestimmen möchte ist die Methode brauchbar. Um eine Portion zusammen zu bekommen ist diese Methode weniger geeignet.

Wenn man Krebse ernsthaft für die Küche fangen will, bleiben als Fangmethode eigentlich nur Reuse und Krebsteller.

Sonst verbraucht man mehr Kalorien als nachher in den Krebsen drin sind.

Ist also eher was für Leute die abnehmen wollen.

sneep


----------



## Backfire (3. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Für mich hört sich die Sache mit der Senke und dem Hundefutter recht plausibel an.
Abends ne Senke mit dem Inhalt einer kleinen Dose Hundefutter in Ufernähe pla(t)zieren und nach ner Stunde mit Schwung hochholen.
Soweit ich das weiß, ist der deutsche Edelkrebs nach der Krebspest und der Umweltverschmutzung der 70er wieder stark im kommen.
Einige Seen sind so stark bevölkert, daß man das Abfischen wieder mit gutem Gewissen erlauben kann.

mfg Backi


----------



## dukewolf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

@ Backi
Den Fang erlauben kann !  Er aber meißt nicht erlaubt ist !
Bis letztes Jahr kannte ich die Unterscheidungsmerkmale auch nicht, wie man die Arten unterscheiden kann.  Da sicher fast kein Angler die Krebsarten auseinander halten kann, plädiere ich noch für den Schutz in Gewässern die Angler befischen dürfen.


----------



## Sneep (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



Backfire schrieb:


> Soweit ich das weiß, ist der deutsche Edelkrebs nach der Krebspest und der Umweltverschmutzung der 70er wieder stark im kommen.
> Einige Seen sind so stark bevölkert, daß man das Abfischen wieder mit gutem Gewissen erlauben kann.
> 
> mfg Backi



Das wäre mir neu. 
Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 
Was heißt nach der Krebspest, die ist nicht vorbei.

Vermutlich ist der Edelkrebs auf lange Sicht nicht zu retten.

Der Edelkrebs lebte früher in jedem Bach und Tümpel. 
Heute sind die Reste auf wenige abgelegene Stellen zurückgedrängt. 
Die Tiere haben nur eine Chance, wenn ihr Gewässer für die amerikanischen Krebse nicht erreichbar ist. Das sind mittlerweile fast nur noch Gebirgsbäche oberhalb eines Wehres oder ganz einsam gelegene Seen.

Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen sind alle Bestände der amerikanischen Krebse mit der Krebspest infiziert. Sie selbst sind immun gegen diesen Pilz, nicht jedoch die europäischen Arten. Sobald auch nur 1 amerikanischer Krebs in ein Edelkrebsgewässer gelangt, gibt es nach wenigen Tagen keine  überlebenden Edelkrebse mehr. Den Tiere wächst dann der weiße Pilz aus allen Körperöffnungen. Da dieses Gewässer jetzt mit Sporen belastet ist, kann hier die nächste Zeit kein Edelkrebs mehr leben.
So geht ein Gewässer nach dem Anderen verloren.

Aus meiner Erfahrung als Kartierer für das Edelkrebsprogramm NRW kann ich folgendes sagen. 
In der Nähe von Flüssen, an belebten Orten und an großen Seen braucht man nicht mehr nach Edelkrebsen zu suchen.

Es braucht nur ein spielende Kind einen Krebs umsetzen und das Gewässer ist für den Edelkrebs verloren.

Von den von mir gefundenen Edelkrebsvorkommen der letzten 4 Jahre ist fast die Hälfte schon wieder erloschen.

Es mag einzelne Seen geben, in denen es noch gute Bestände gibt, aber in Wirklichkeit hat die Art wohl keine gute Zukunft.

In Zoogeschäften werden massenhaft amerikanische Signalkrebse als Edelkrebse verkauft, weil das Verkaufspersonal es nicht besser weiß.

Krebse verlassen im Herbst gelegentlich ihren Gartenteich und gehen auch lange Strecken über Land um Weibchen und neue Gewässer zu finden. Sie können also auch ohne menschliche Hilfe neue Gewässer aufsuchen.

Auch in deinem See wird irgendwann jemand einen Kamberkrebs aussetzen. 

Ob heute oder in 20 Jahren, es wird passieren.

sneep


----------



## dukewolf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

@ Sneep 
Hau doch mal deine Naturpostings auch in unseren Thread "* 	 Hört der Schutzgedanke der Angler schon an der Wasseroberfläche auf ? "  *rüber.

So ganz möchte ich dir nicht Beipflichten.
Habe hier in meinen Teich selber ein Edelkrebsvorkommen, ohne das ich einen See habe, oder in den Alpen wohne .
Und ich denke auch, daß sicher nicht jeder 
" Amerikanischer " Krebs die Pest hat, oder überträgt.   
Aber auf die Leichte Schulter sollte man es nicht nehmen , wie " Backfire " es tut.


----------



## Bassey (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Bei uns am Main in Frankfurt fängt man sie nachts mit einer Taschenlampe und einer Aderklemme (Hakenlöser, aber mit bedacht fangen und nicht knacken)... Die Kneifer sind ganz schön flink aber theoretisch auch der Angelköder wie Tauwurm schlechthin! Karpfen, Zander, Barsch, Waller... Darauf kannst du alles fangen!
Bei uns handelt es sich aber auch um die Amerikanischen Krebse...


----------



## dukewolf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



			
				 Bassey schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns handelt es sich aber auch um die Amerikanischen Krebse...



@ Sven bist du dir da auch wirklich sicher ?


----------



## Jean (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Die Krebsreuse auf Koalano1 seinem Link sieht absolut identisch aus mit der auf dieser Seite http://www.trapperarne.com/ Hier wird auch verraten das das neue Plastikteil aus Schweden kommt. Der Typ hat sein ganzes Leben "nichts" anderes gemacht als saemtliche Arten von Krebsen zu fangen. Sehr interessante Seite ueber den Krebsfang.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Moin,


dukewolf schrieb:


> Habe hier in meinen Teich selber ein Edelkrebsvorkommen, ohne das ich einen See habe, oder in den Alpen wohne .


Wer hat was von Alpen geschrieben?!? |kopfkrat
Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - aber wenn Du selbst sagst, dass Du Dich erst seit kurzem mit den Zehnfüßlern beschäftigst -  bist Du Dir sicher dass es Edelkrebse sind? Für den Laien sind Edelkrebse leicht mit Signalkrebsen (die insbesondere in Teichen gerne vorkommen) zu verwechseln.



Was die Krebpest (Kiemenpilz) angeht - sie ist sicherlich ein Grund für den Rückgang der heimischen Krebse. Und natürlich wird sie nicht nur durch spielende Kinder verbreitet, die Krebse von einem Bach zum andern tragen. Fischbesatz spielt da sicherlich eine viel bedeutendere Rolle - denn sowohl die amerikanischen Krebse (allen voran _Orconectes limnosus_) als auch der Pilz als solches werden mit dem Besatz-Wasser eingeschleppt.
Für die heimischen Arten kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass die amerikanischen Krebse allesamt wesentlich aggressiver sind und die heimischen Arten schlichtweg aus ihren Habitaten drängen (obwohl sie deutlich kleiner sind). Insbesondere _Procamberus clarkii_ gilt als extrem aggressiv.


----------



## not_high (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Wir haben hier oben in Schleswig holstein auch einige seen die einen guten Krebsbestand haben.

Nach ein bisschen Informationsarbeiten hat sich rausgestellt das es nur Amerikanische Krebse sind.

Von wegen das Gewässer ist so sauber das sogar Flußkrebse drinne leben;+;+;+
Die Amis leben sogar in stark verschmutzten Gewässer und sind so wie ich es raus gelesen habe ein Plage und Gefahr für den Edelkrebs.....

Aber viele der Angler am Gewässer sehen nur einen Krebs. also muß es ein Edelflusskrebs sein.#c


----------



## Bassey (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @ Sven bist du dir da auch wirklich sicher ?



Bei diesen Massen kann ich es mir einfach nicht anders erklären! In einer halben Stunde 20 Stück gefangen... Soviele Flußkrebse kann es nicht geben im Main in Frankfurt |kopfkrat


----------



## dukewolf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



			
				 FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat was von Alpen geschrieben?!? |kopfkrat
> Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - aber wenn Du selbst sagst, dass Du  Dich erst seit kurzem  mit den Zehnfüßlern beschäftigst -  bist Du Dir sicher dass es  Edelkrebse sind? Für den Laien sind Edelkrebse leicht mit Signalkrebsen  (die insbesondere in Teichen gerne vorkommen) zu verwechseln.


Das mit den Alpen war von mir dumm geschrieben, da ich als Spass meinte wegen den Gebirgsbächen #h.
Warum ich mich auskenne, auch wenn ich es erst seit 10 Monate mache, liegt an einer guten PDF Datei dir mir geholfen hatte.
Weiter half mir ein Internetfreund der mir die PDF schickte , und hier bei mir auch ein Fischzüchter den ich um Rat fragte, ob meine Krebsbestimmung passt.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Beim Cambarellus patzcuarense sp*.*(Habiat ist in Mexico)
und seinen unterarten sowie bei Flusskrebsen aus America,läßt sich seit einiger Zeit eine komische Krankheit die noch nicht bestimmt wurde feststellen.
Diese wurde auch schon bei anderen Krebsarten entdeckt.

Die Krebse fallen in eine Starre können sich nicht mehr bewegen und versterben nach paar tagen.

In der Wirbellosen Szene gehen auch vermutungen um das es sich um eine neue Art Bakterielle Krebskrankheit handelt,die wohl sämtliche Krebsarten befallen kann,ist aber noch nicht untersucht.

Bis jetzt ist noch kein gegenmittel sowie eine genaue bestimmung der Krankheit vorliegend,aber die Berichte dieser komischen Infektion häufen sich unter Krebshaltern.

lg


*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT]* ​


----------



## Sneep (5. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



dukewolf schrieb:


> So ganz möchte ich dir nicht Beipflichten.
> Habe hier in meinen Teich selber ein Edelkrebsvorkommen, ohne das ich einen See habe, oder in den Alpen wohne .
> Und ich denke auch, daß sicher nicht jeder
> " Amerikanischer " Krebs die Pest hat, oder überträgt.
> Aber auf die Leichte Schulter sollte man es nicht nehmen , wie " Backfire " es tut.



    Doch, ich denke es ist so schlimm. 

Ganz einfach weil jedes Gewässer in das die Amerikaner gelangen, für immer verloren ist, da wird es nie wieder Edelkrebse geben.

Da kann dir ein Statistiker wahrscheinlich schon ausrechnen, wann wir uns bei der Anzahl der Edelkrebsgewässer dem Wert null angenähert haben werden.

Wie bereits erwähnt, arbeite selbst ehrenamtlich bei dem Edelkrebsprojekt in NRW mit.

Wenn mich jemand fragen würde, ob ich glaube, dass es Stein- und Edelkrebs in 100 Jahren noch geben wird, wäre die ehrliche Antwort, nein, dass glaube ich nicht. 

Wenn ich das Beispiel mit dem Gebirgsbach bringe, dann um zu zeigen, dass viele Leute heute denken, der Edelkrebs lebe überwiegend in klaren, kalten Gebirgsbächen.
Früher gab es diese Tiere in jeder Art von Gewässern.
Das sind reine Rückzugsräume, weil seine ursprünglich besiedelten Gewässer für ihn auf Dauer verloren sind.

Da helfen auch noch so stabile Bestände nichts, wie du sie beschreibst. Das ist die Gegenwart.

Solange du das Gewässer abkapseln kannst, wird das auch funktionieren mit dem Edelkrebs.

Aber glaubst du, dass man das die besagten 100 Jahre durchhalten kann?

Irgendwann passiert es, und dann ist wieder ein Gewässer für immer verloren.

Durch den kleinsten Unfall kann die Krebspest in einen Bestand gelangen, da kann schon ein nasser Setzkescher aus einem verseuchten Gewässer genügen, oder du bringst Wasser, Fische oder Pflanzen aus einem verseuchten Gewässer in den Bestand.

Im übrigen ist davon auszugehen, dass die Masse der Amerikaner Träger der Krebspest ist. 
Seuchenfreie Bestände sind die Ausnahme.

Dabei bin ich jetzt nur auf die Krebspest eingegangen. 
In NRW taucht alle paar Jahre eine neue Art auf. Darunter mit dem Louisiana-Sumpfkrebs (clarkii) eine zwar kleine aber sehr aggressive und wanderlustige Art. Dieser wird, wie bereits von FoolishFarmer erwähnt, auch ohne Krebspest mit dem Edelkrebs fertig. Auch der Signal-und der Kamberkrebs setzen sich gegen den Edelkrebs durch und verdrängen ihn auch ohne Krebspest.

Das ist ein ganz langsamer, schleichender Prozess, jedes Gewässer, in welches die Amerikaner einwandern, ist für immer verloren. 
Das wird sich leider mit der Verbesserung der Durchgängigkeit an unseren Flüssen noch verstärken.

Den europäischen Krebsen werden irgendwann schlichtweg die Wohngewässer ausgehen.

mfG

snEEp


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

@ Sneep erwürg mich doch nicht gleich, habe gerade fast keine Luft mehr bekommen..Scherz #h

Für solche klare Darstellungen habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr.
Ist mir jedenfalls lieber als immer Links zu Google oder 100 Seiten PDF.  
Klar das ein Gewässer mit Edelkrebsen nie ganz frei sein wird, ohne daß evtl. irgendwoher ein Einwanderer Einzug hält.  Ich habe selbst einige Teiche ( durch mein Zulauf) , die andere oberhalb bewirtschaften.  Darunter auch 10x5 Hobbyteiche, wo Kinder mithelfen.  
Schnell landet dort sicher auch vielleicht einmal ein Ami aus dem Aqua weil er unbeliebt wurde.

Bestimmt kann ich mich auch von einem Einfluss unterhalb meines Teichabflusses nicht schützen, wenn von unten Krebse aufwandern.  
OK über den Mönch kommen sie nicht, aber vom Bach über den Damm.  

Wie schnell sich ein Krebs verbreiten kann, zeigte ja die Wollhandkrabbe ( wenn auch kein Krebs ).
Aber sie zeigt als Beispiel, wie rasend schnell sich eine Art verbreiten kann.  Und sicher hat diese Krabbe auch Krankheiten im Rucksack.
Aber ich schweife hier gerade total ab.


----------



## Sneep (5. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @ Sneep erwürg mich doch nicht gleich, habe gerade fast keine Luft mehr bekommen..Scherz #h
> 
> Für solche klare Darstellungen habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr.
> Ist mir jedenfalls lieber als immer Links zu Google oder 100 Seiten PDF.
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber wenn ich nicht Recht bekomme, werde ich zum Würger.  

Im Ernst, ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass ich alleine immer Recht habe. Ich kann auch mit anderen Auffassungen gut leben. 
Ich würge dann auch Keinen.

Im Moment reden wir aber ein wenig aneinander vorbei.

Du argumentierst auf dein Gewässer bezogen, während ich über die Chancen der Edelkrebse generell und langfristig spreche.

Ich denke es ist zu dem Thema auch alles gesagt.

Wir sollten das Publikum nicht mit einer Wiederholung unserer Argumente langweilen.

Wir sind wohl auch etwas vom Thema weggekommen, schließlich geht es hier um den Fang der Krebse.

Es gibt noch genügend andere Themen zu denen wir uns austauschen können. Ich jedenfalls freue mich darauf..

sneep


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

@ Sneep
Sehe ich auch so. 
Aber vom Thema abkommen ist normal, und hier zum Glück auch erlaubt #h


----------



## marcus7 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hallo,

wollte diesen Thread mal ausgraben.

Kann mir einer der Ahnung hat bestätigen das es sich hierbei um den seltenen Edelkrebs handelt?
Merkmale die ich im Netz gefunden haben sprechen dafür, aber er soll ja so selten sein, deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Oder ist es ein Signalkrebs?

Auf jeden Fall sind diese Krebse deutlich größer als die Kamberkrebse, die ich bisher nur kannte...

Haut in die Tasten Männers#6

EDIT:

Habe eben eine Seite gefunden auf der alles besser beschrieben war  http://www.edelkrebsnrw.de/krebse_body.htm#sumpfkrebs , demnach handelt es sich um Signalkrebse.
Hätte mich auch etwas gewundert, wenn es tatsächlich Edelkrebse gewesen wären.

So kann ich mir die Gesellen heute Abend ordentlich schmecken lassen .

Achja gefangen habe ich sie mit einem Kescher.

mfg marcus


----------



## Sneep (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hallo,

du hast deine Frage schon selber richtig beantwortet, es ist eindeutig ein amerikanischer Signalkrebs.

sneep


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen um welche Art von Krebs es sich bei diesem Gesellen handelt, die Bilder sind leider nicht die besten aber mein Handy hat leider nicht mehr hergegeben.

Danke für Eure bemühungen,

Gruß Sascha #h


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen um welche Art von Krebs es sich bei diesem Gesellen handelt, die Bilder sind leider nicht die besten aber mein Handy hat leider nicht mehr hergegeben.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Die Bilder suind nich sonderlich scharf, aber anhand der Scherenform würde ich auch auf Signalkrebs tippen!
Hatte der Krebs am Scherengelenk einen hellen Fleck? (ist auf den Bildern leider nicht  genau zu erkennen) wenn ja  ist es ein Signalkrebs!
Gruss


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hallo Nobbi,

hab mir die bilder nochmal angesehen,ich kann keine hellen Flecke feststellen. Glaube mich erinnern zu können dass er eingänig rotbraun gewesen ist.
Er war auch ziemlich glatt gewesen, nicht so " pockig" wie man oft auf bildern sieht.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> Hallo Nobbi,
> 
> hab mir die bilder nochmal angesehen,ich kann keine hellen Flecke feststellen. Glaube mich erinnern zu können dass er eingänig rotbraun gewesen ist.
> Er war auch ziemlich glatt gewesen, nicht so " pockig" wie man oft auf bildern sieht.
> ...



Ich tippe weiterhin auf Signalkrebs. Kamberkrebs Galizischer sumpfkrebs und Steinkrebs passen von der gesamten Form nicht.
Die Form passt zum Edelkrebs und zum Signalkrebs, beim Edelkrebs ist die Gelenkhaut zwischen den Scheren immer rot, bei deinem Krebs eher weiss das passt zum Signalkrebs vielleicht waren die hellen Flecken  auf den Scheren bei deinem Krebs auch nicht so ausgeprägt wie auf den oberen Bildern von Marcus 7.
Gruss


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (30. September 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

ja das mag wohl sein,wenn ich nochmal ein Exemplar an die Rute bekomme mach mal bessere Bilder, was nicht heissen soll daß ich scharf darauf wäre, hatte schon meine Last den Knaben von der Montage zu lösen.

Wäre ja schön gewesen wenn in eine´m Fließgewässer noch Edelkrebse zu finden wären.

Danke für Deine bemühungen,

Gruß Sascha #a


----------



## Sneep (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hallo,

man kann die Art auf Signalkrebs oder Edelkrebs einschränken.
Leider sind weder die weißen Gelenkhäute des Signalkrebses, noch die roten des Edelkrebses zu erkennen, auch die Nackenfurche ist nicht zu erkennen.

Es spricht aber einiges für einen Signalkrebs, unter anderem die Scherenform und die rote Scherenunterseite.

Ein weiteres gewichtiges Argument gegen den Edelkrebs, es gibt fast keine zugänglichen Fließgewässer mit Edelkrebsen mehr. Zu groß ist die Gefahr, dass Amerikaner ausgesetzt werden oder aus Gartenteichen zuwandern.

Auf Grund der geringen Bildqualität Signalkrebs mit geringem Restrisiko auf Edelkrebs.

Sneep


----------



## marcus7 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hallo,

hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von den Signalkrebsen.
Sie haben recht verschiedene Färbungen, wie man auf dem "Gruppenfoto" sieht...

Sehr schade, das sie die Edelkrebse ausrotten. Aber eines muss man den Biestern lassen, sie schmecken echt lecker:m.

@ Dr.Ottl: Versuch mal die  Krebse gezielt zu fangen, falls es viele davon gibt und du gern "Meeresfrüchte" isst#6.

Ich war heute nochmal los Krebse fangen, macht richtig Spaß.
und viele sind echte Kolosse von denen|bigeyes. Weiß evtl. jemand wie alt solch ein großer Signalkrebs ist, bzw. wie schnell sich ein Bestand regeneriert, wenn man welche zum essen wegfängt?

Die kleineren hab ich alle schwimmen lassen.

mfg


----------



## Max M. (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*

Hi, wie fängst du denn die Krebse? Verwendest du einen normalen Kescher?


----------



## marcus7 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



Max M. schrieb:


> Hi, wie fängst du denn die Krebse? Verwendest du einen normalen Kescher?



Hi,

ja normaler Kescher.

mfg


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von den Signalkrebsen.
> Sie haben recht verschiedene Färbungen, wie man auf dem "Gruppenfoto" sieht...
> ...



Ich habe die Signalkrebse seit zig-Jahren in meinen Teichen. Trotz Kalken mit Brandkalk überleben die in ihren Höhlen, bzw. wandern aus dem Graben wieder in die Teiche. Alle Größen sind vorhanden und ích entnehme die Größten auch zum Verzehr. Lecker:vik:


----------



## marcus7 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Flusskrebse Fangen??*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich habe die Signalkrebse seit zig-Jahren in meinen Teichen. Trotz Kalken mit Brandkalk überleben die in ihren Höhlen, bzw. wandern aus dem Graben wieder in die Teiche. Alle Größen sind vorhanden und ích entnehme die Größten auch zum Verzehr. Lecker:vik:




Eben, ist meine neue Leibspeise.

Auf jeden Fall weiter zu empfehlen:m

mfg


----------

